# Create photo filters



## oldmouse (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

i thought I would share this interesting project with you. A group of design students from the royal college of art found a way to make custom photo filters out of sugar.

Link to the project: https://www.behance.net/gallery/16388605/LOMO-FILTER-KREATOR


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like a fun project.


----------

